# Danger in breeding two blue-eyed parents?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

So I have someone interested in my blue-eyed buck. But whomever she bought her blue-eyed doe from told her that if she bred two blue-eyed goats that there was a chance the kids would come out blind and/or deaf. I have never heard of this and told her that I thought the lady was maybe thinking about breeding merle-colored Australian Shepherds (breeding two merles will very likely get you some deaf/blind puppies.)

I told her I would double check for sure with some reputable, long time breeders. So here I am. I think she said her vet said that he wasn't sure that would happen, so he didn't help her quest for an answer much.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope, completely not true. There is no higher chance of getting a blind/deaf goat from blue eyes vs. brown. You are right. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard that one. :wink: 
In dogs there is a higher chance of deafness in all white dogs like White German Shepard and Dogo Argentino


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Never heard that one before. She sounds mistaken. 

I've done blue to blue - makes a higher chance of blue


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I have done many many many blue-eyed to blue-eyed breedings and have never had a deaf or blind goat!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

The only thing you have a chance on getting when breeding two blue eyed goats is a homozygous blue eyed kid...AKA...it only produces blue eyed kids!  I have 2 does that are like that...it's great.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh Jess...that is awesome...my friend has a homozygous blue eyed buck and used him solely one year....she found out he was homozygous when every single kid came out blue eyed. That is so neat!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I sent a link to this post to the buyer and they came up and bought him today! They are very nice people who I think will give him a good home. Hard to let him go because I think he could be a really good sire...I was really back and forth about selling him and he was is so very flashy. Plus is spoiled and was one of my favorite goats. Sounds like they'll spoil him too. Plus they might become members of the forum as well.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumbup: Glad it all worked out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great to hear!!

There is some truth to the BE thing with cats...most all the white cats I've been around that had BE were deaf...poor things, but they were indoor pets only so that helped with their handicap.


----------

